

Has Mobile Killed The Fast Follower Strategy? Sure Looks That Way… - hunterwalk
http://hunterwalk.com/2013/09/09/has-mobile-killed-the-fast-follower-strategy-sure-looks-that-way/

======
sharemywin
I think you missed the biggest reason, social lock-in. If all my friends are
in XYZ app I will go their to share photos, check-in etc.

